
Microsoft and Oracle link up their clouds - ishikawa
https://techcrunch.com/2019/06/05/microsoft-and-oracle-link-up-their-clouds/
======
n-exploit
Days after the announcement of antitrust suit against Facebook, existing
champions within the technology sector jump into the arena with a
groundbreaking alliance.

Unprecedented industry collaboration or an overlooked antitrust risk?

What could come out of a partnership between the largest enterprise software
company and the largest consumer software company?

~~~
derefr
Nitpick: at this point, Microsoft is also an enterprise software (and
services) company. What software are they making _for_ consumers? Windows
exists as the client to lure enterprises into Azure; Office is a subscription
that only makes back its development costs from volume subscriptions.

(You could say the operating system of the Xbox—but they’re not _selling_
that. It’s a free complement to a consumer _hardware_ play, just like any of
Apple’s OSes are.)

~~~
triplee
This! Windows got split up internally under Nadella into Azure and Office
groups.

If anything, a lot of this means they're also boosting Azure even more by
doing the same thing with their enterprise database areas. This is a boon for
any organizations stuck in Oracle data land that haven't gotten heavily into
cloud yet or are unsure about jumping to Azure.

Now moving to Azure doesn't just mean sticking with the SQL Server landscape,
and possibly also means you can get some analytical and data replication stuff
tied into Azure Data Factory, CosmoDB, etc. a little more cleanly.

Amazon has a tool to migrate or duplicate from Oracle to RDS, but with Azure
you can just be cloud native! (Not sure it will work that well, but could be a
selling point).

------
dcoo
Only in US East region. Oracle knows their main target is DC government

------
tracker1
TBH, I wish there were more/better published information on where different
clouds intersected for higher throughput and/or lower latency.

It could be very useful for planning on systems that run across multiple cloud
providers.

For example, If I could run compute nodes on DO, but leverage another cloud's
SaaS offering, etc.

------
triplee
TIL: Oracle has a cloud service.

~~~
thrower123
Fun story about Oracle's cloud service:

A few years ago, Oracle was trying to push their cloud compute services hard,
so they were offering hefty lump-sum bonuses to their sales people for selling
it. As I recall it was something like $6000 extra for selling any cloud
subscription, regardless of size. My fiance worked as a regional sales rep,
and gamed this for three or four quarters by getting a succession of cousins
and other relatives to sign up their small businesses for the minimum paid
subscription, about $300, right before the end of the quarter, and then
canceling it once the bonus checks cleared.

I should probably feel bad about that, but Oracle was a soulless, destructive
place to work, and they didn't pay her well enough anyway, not to mention
playing all kinds of games to try to claw back commissions from salespeople on
their legitimate deals. It's very much an example of what happens when you put
out a snake bounty.

~~~
prepend
Funny that Oracle would not notice this from either an accounting or ethics
perspective.

------
thrower123
Ah, that's why VSTS was down this morning, the Oracle infected it... /s

